#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Magickal Discussion >  >  >  Top 5 Magical Tools

## AlchemicEnchanter

I know what some people are going to say right off the back: "You don't need any tools as a true magician" but despite that:

It's the zombie apocalypse. Your house is burning down. You just barely have enough time to grab what you need, as well as 5 of your most beloved occult items:

What do you take?

1) My journals (essentially a BoS)
2) My Casting Rod (for casting a Circle)
3) My Article of Chance (For reading the spirit energies)
4) My Naiadic Ring (blessed by the Naiads yesterday)
5) Familiar Sigil Key (my familiar is bound to it, and can only be summoned with it)

What about you?

Looking forward to your replies.

----------


## Jackal

Hmmm....Okay...

1.) Journals and book of Rites (All my records in)
2.) Portable Ghost of Shaolin and Cassandra so I can get advice OR if not, An Ankh (I use it instead of a pentacle)
3.) Wand
4.) My amulets (Wood with sigils carved in. I soaked in water and Charged as they where wet over a candle flame)

5.) A ritual sword (I'm still waiting on this, I'm only 15 so have to wait for it, but it could be used to chop zombies up rofl. Maybe even use it as a conduit for energy as I chop em up haha)

----------


## Darius

Nurse Jackal in a cage. At least I'd have bait if necessary.  :Smile:

----------


## Belasko

Kill the bastard Darius.

----------


## Darius

Love you too, Belasko  :Smile:

----------


## Astral Eye

Well surely the first thing you'd get is the cure to zombification. However, as I don't own such a cure, I'd take :

1) My Daimon's chest (kay he doesn't need it, but he loves it)
2) My staff (to whack those zombozo's)
3) BoS
4) Talismans
5) Ring (it conduct practicaly every form of energy)

----------


## Darius

Maybe, but then It is belasko. This is why I'm glad I learned to not take everything so seriously. Now I just laugh about the situation.  :Smile:

----------


## Jackal

If I go down I'm taking you with me!!!!

----------


## daecon

Tsk. 

We're fighting zombies here, so you only need one magical tool, your supply of blessed salt.

----------


## Barrackubus

Top five......
1. Wand
2. Cauldron
3. Altar
4. Bell
5. Scales

----------

